# ZFS Samba share hangs upon read in Windows



## obto (Apr 13, 2013)

System Info:
Windows 7
FreeBSD 9.1
Samba 3.6
ZFS included in FreeBSD 9.1

A couple of days ago I finished putting together a dedicated file server using zfs and z2 on 7 drives. I set up Samba in order to transfer files from my Windows installations and successfully transferred 2TB of data.

After this I mapped the Samba ZFS share to a network drive in Windows and launched a video. Everything worked fine for 5-10 seconds until the entire file server hangs. Everything comes back 100% fine upon reboot but like this the file server isn't very usable :\

I did a bunch of searching on this topic but couldn't find a solution. All the drives are healthy and zfs and Samba worked great and fast during the 2TB transfer. Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 18, 2013)

Does the system remain usable, as in can you SSH in or log in from a local console?  Do you have to pull the power to hard restart it?  Does anything interesting like what is below show up in /var/log/messages?


```
panic: cancel_mkdir_dotdot: Lost inodedep
cpuid = 2
KDB: stack backtrace:
#0 0xffffffff809208a6 at kdb_backtrace+0x66
#1 0xffffffff808ea8be at panic+0x1ce
#2 0xffffffff80b162aa at newdirrem+0x5da
#3 0xffffffff80b1663a at softdep_setup_directory_change+0xaa
#4 0xffffffff80b278fc at ufs_dirrewrite+0x1ac
#5 0xffffffff80b323fa at ufs_rename+0x104a
#6 0xffffffff80c68406 at VOP_RENAME_APV+0x46
#7 0xffffffff8098c40d at kern_renameat+0x4cd
#8 0xffffffff80bd7ae6 at amd64_syscall+0x546
#9 0xffffffff80bc3447 at Xfast_syscall+0xf7
Uptime: 68d13h3m49s
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
...
System boot messages continue...
...
```


----------



## obto (Apr 19, 2013)

Figured out the problem. The RAID controller I was using hung under heavy load, despite transferring 2TB of data successfully.

Swapped it out and haven't had problems since!


----------



## von_Gaden (Apr 19, 2013)

As I read RAID + ZFS should be used with extreme caution. I think such combination is meaningless since both have same functions as data redundancy for example. ZFS needs access to physical disk drives for optimal performance and reliable function but RAID provides logical devices/arrays only.


----------



## obto (Apr 19, 2013)

von_Gaden said:
			
		

> As I read RAID + ZFS should be used with extreme caution. I think such combination is meaningless since both have same functions as data redundancy for example. ZFS needs access to physical disk drives for optimal performance and reliable function but RAID provides logical devices/arrays only.



Yeah, in my opinion if you are using a raidset with ZFS.... it's just stupid.

I'm not, though. I'm only using a SAS controller and expander to increase the number of drives I can use.


----------

